# Orlando 2 bedroom - Feb 24th



## horseymen (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello Tuggers,

You have all been fantastic so far in helping me find last minute deals to stay out of hotels, so we'll try it again.

4 day trip - February 24th-28th in Orlando.

My preference is the higher end resorts - like Bonnet Creek, any of the Marriott's or Hilton's - but I will listen to see what you ninjas of the last minute deal have available.

Minimum 2 bedroom needed.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Solange1201 (Jan 23, 2016)

are you still searching I have.


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 3, 2016)

horseymen said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> You have all been fantastic so far in helping me find last minute deals to stay out of hotels, so we'll try it again.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We can offer you a King-bed Jacuzzi suite with living room, full kitchen and Queen sofa bed. Sleeps 4. Located in Vacation Village at Parkway resort a mere 5-10 minutes to Disney gate.

Sunday check in - 21 to 28 February. Only $450.00 for the week.

This is part of a 2 bedroom lockout with another identical unit. Cost of both is $950.00 usually. 

If you are taking both King bed Jacuzzi suites, we can cut you a deal at $900.00 for the week for both units.

http://orlandoholiday.wix.com/index

Text: 914-713-5558


----------

